# Orient just introduced Sun and Moon Version 3



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

I am subscribed to OrientWatchUSA YouTube Chanel, and saw a notification in the late afternoon that a video for Sun and Moon version 3 just got uploaded. From the first glance, only location of sub-dials was changed, but Orient states that more texturing has been applied and Roman numerals got a bit larger plus hacking and handwinding features of the movement were added. The lack of hacking and handwinding on version 2 were keeping me from buying Sun and Moon in blue but now it seems to be the perfect beautiful watch. The price is $455 for version 3 in blue vs $415 for version 2 in blue, but those are before coupons. What do you guys think about this new offering?


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> I am subscribed to OrientWatchUSA YouTube Chanel, and saw a notification in the late afternoon that a video for Sun and Moon version 3 just got uploaded. From the first glance, only location of sub-dials was changed, but Orient states that more texturing has been applied and Roman numerals got a bit larger plus hacking and handwinding features of the movement were added. The lack of hacking and handwinding on version 2 were keeping me from buying Sun and Moon in blue but now it seems to be the perfect beautiful watch. The price is $455 for version 3 in blue vs $415 for version 2 in blue, but those are before coupons. What do you guys think about this new offering?


Doesn't look much different still a gorgeous watch

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Not a big difference visually. Mainly moving around of the subdials. It does make it look a bit more balanced though.

Left V2, Right V3:









They also list the crystal as being domed, though it must be very slight because it's not apparent from pictures or video. Also the black version is now the untextured "Type B" dial.

Hopefully this means I can get the V2 on the cheap ;-)

https://orientwatchusa.com/introducing-sun-moon-version-3/
https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/fak00002s0/


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

I agree I'll take a v2 for cheaper now the difference isn't enough to switch 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hacking is a nice edition but I agree with everyone else. I think if you can find a V2 for a good price, its a better buy than a V3.


----------



## callmev (Aug 18, 2017)

i'm less of a fan of the roman markers but i gotta say these looks really nice. i hate it when the numbers got all jacked up and not spread out nicely


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

With regards to V2, what is a good price for the blue model? I think I saw a 2013 Black Friday ad from LongIslandWatch that they were selling it for $209 or $219, but I have not seen prices like that in the past couple of years.


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> With regards to V2, what is a good price for the blue model? I think I saw a 2013 Black Friday ad from LongIslandWatch that they were selling it for $209 or $219, but I have not seen prices like that in the past couple of years.


Right now, anywhere under 300 seems to be a good price for the blue. Though hopefully that will change with the release of the V3. $219 is a great price.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

I saw v3 in flesh at New York Wind-Up watch fair last week, and it is really beautiful. Marc from LIW was selling those at $319 + tax, and I think that is the same price that Orient Watch USA offers them at (though for all state but California they do not charge tax)


----------



## EasternSmooth (Apr 22, 2017)

Does anyone know how these differ (if at all) from JDS models? The MSRP for the non-Star Sun and Moon here is 50,000 JPY, which is a lot more than $319. I'm just curious if there's a real difference or if it's just the "Japan Tax."


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

Much prefer the dial layout of the V2. What with the Orient logo at six, the overall design looks a lot better balanced.


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

EasternSmooth said:


> Does anyone know how these differ (if at all) from JDS models? The MSRP for the non-Star Sun and Moon here is 50,000 JPY, which is a lot more than $319. I'm just curious if there's a real difference or if it's just the "Japan Tax."


As far as I know, they are literally the same watches from the same production facilities - not like Seiko's J vs K models. And the MSRP in the US is actually $455, which right now equates to 51,561 yen. The thing is, I dunno how it is in Japan, but they are always readily available for far below MSRP in the west. In the realm of affordable watches, I would say that as a general rule if you pay the MSRP, you're doing it wrong. For example, the MSRP for a Bambino is $310, but I doubt anyone here paid over $200 for theirs - I got mine for a cool $130.

For reference, here's Orient USA: https://www.orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/fak00002s0/
And here's Long Island Watch: https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_AK00002S_Sun_and_Moon_watch_p/ak00002s.htm


----------



## EasternSmooth (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for that! I guess I got thrown by the poster above saying Orient was selling them for $319. I took that to mean msrp.

It's basically the same way in Japan, ADs sell for msrp but other shops (oddly enough, usually glasses or electronics shops) sell for considerable discounts. These watches are on Amazon for 35,000 or so right now, so roughly the same as the US price.

I had a like new one for 19,000 snatched out from under my fingers on mercari the other day. Damn you, クリス!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

I just wanted to revise my comments.

After holding a V2 and V3 (both white dials) in each hand, I think the V3 is a better watch. Not only is the movement superior of course, but there are a lot of small changes that I did not realize. The second hand is a different design, and it sits a little longer. The dial pattern and guilloche is deeper cut and more defined. The roman numerals have a more pronounced design. The day/night window is a slightly different design, and the movement itself is more nicely finished. Definitely think the V3 is worth the increase in price. Heck of a watch for under $500.


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

GT27 said:


> Much prefer the dial layout of the V2. What with the Orient logo at six, the overall design looks a lot better balanced.


I agree, I prefer the V2 layout as well. Still think the V3 looks great but I'd look to snatch up a V2 while they are still around if I didnt already own 3 of them!


----------



## Gofishus (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks good in blue but like others said its just a dial switch not much different from previous version


----------



## zamboknee (Nov 22, 2014)

Massdrop has it now for $279.


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

Orient just launched the Sun and Moon Open Heart.


----------



## daikbinhlc (Apr 19, 2018)

The glass is evenly divided. There is nothing much improved.


----------

